# Mantis not eating...



## Chrome (Mar 16, 2007)

For about a week... I have tried to feed him on crickets but he just doesnt really seem interested. Literally been right next to them and not cared. Not showing any molting signs, ive caught a fly and put it in there but im getting concerned....


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 16, 2007)

That's what my mantis did for five days after a gigantic meal. Then, it molted and returned to normal eating habits.


----------



## bubforever (Mar 19, 2007)

i had the same problem with my orchid and not to make you worried about yours, mine died because it wouldn't eat. I gave it small crickets and fruit flies and it wouldn't touch them.


----------



## Chrome (Mar 20, 2007)

its ok... he molted 3 days ago and hes just eaten


----------



## bubforever (Mar 21, 2007)

thats good to hear.


----------



## Rick (Mar 21, 2007)

People tend to worry too much about these things. If they stop eating it's usually because they are about to molt or lay an ootheca.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 23, 2007)

I think we worry a lot about them because we only have a few or maybe only one mantis and we are concerned for them. I guess I'm in that boat too.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Mar 24, 2007)

> I think we worry a lot about them because we only have a few or maybe only one mantis and we are concerned for them. I guess I'm in that boat too.


This is positive answer for me, as mine has the same problem. Keep worrying for not eating, for that is my very only last hope this year unless the ooth recently from Yen_Saw bring me good news.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 24, 2007)

Yen is good. You should look forward to it.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Apr 1, 2007)

Two of my female, one is yellowish, the other is ponkish in coloring. The one is well_fed, while the later did not eat 7 days prior to sheddingand 5 days after shedding already. Kind of wory though, just let the nature did her works I think.

Luke


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah, that happens sometimes. If they don't molt, I don't know how to make them molt...


----------

